# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Help - need help with Santinelli Nidek 9000 SX Error Code

## Kato C

Hi all, I have Santinelli Nidek 9000 SX and got an Error Code 501 - the chucking stop working.  Any advice will be welcome, thank you.

----------


## Optitech USA

Either the chuck motor has gone out. Or you have a bad driver on your motherboard.

----------

